# Are you rude to ugly people?



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Thought better of this. Removed it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

lunareclipzee said:


> I've noticed a lot of people aren't nice to ugly people like they're an abomination to the human race (which technecially by the laws of evolution and natural selection we are)
> 
> but are you rude to ugly people?


How does one define 'ugly'? 

Facial characteristics? Body? Mind? Showing hatred versus kindness?

I'm an artist at the core...

When I observe the human form and its facial features, physical characteristics are shaped by something within them, showing a glimmer into their true self. The slightest line on the face, can have an enormous definition attached to it.

If you were to look long enough, to sketch and trace and drawing out of the light and shadow playing across the human figure, and the face... That light plays across the face and shows something, the shadow too... 

Here, in the breadth of a single moment, that exposure through observation and creatively capturing it on a simple piece of paper... It is vulnerable, exposed and raw. It is the same, but changed.

And it is beautiful.

The subject's external appearance means very little, because that's not what the moment is about. It's a contrast of external and intrinsic factors playing off of each other, giving the artist a momentary glimpse into the phenomenon that could only be the 'mindscape'. 

That's the most important part of the human. The mind. That's where it all is. 

I address individuals with compassion and an open mind. Physical appearances mean nothing. The material body is transient, it is aging and irrelevant. The mind is a playground to play in, to learn, and understand. The more you explore a mind scape, the more you know. Just be careful... 

Some mindscapes are a portal into the playground of hellish intentions with cornucopias of maliciousness.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

no, but you are.

http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/164678-do-you-think-life-worth-living-if-youre-truly-ugly.html#post4213830


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> no, but you are.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/164678-do-you-think-life-worth-living-if-youre-truly-ugly.html#post4213830


no im not i am one


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

...No...

Any particular reason why you seem a bit fixated on "ugliness"?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

lunareclipzee said:


> no im not i am one


yes, you are rude to them. you're insinuating people who are your definition of "ugly" may as well kill themselves. it's one thing to think poorly of yourself but to project your insecurities onto every person deemed "very unattractive?" that's horrible no matter how you feel about yourself.

i'm not saying it's okay to find yourself ugly because i think you're very beautiful but that still doesn't excuse your incessant board making.


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

I have known people who appear to be good looking, but are really very ugly.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> yes, you are rude to them. you're insinuating people who are your definition of "ugly" may as well kill themselves. it's one thing to think poorly of yourself but to project your insecurities onto every person deemed "very unattractive?" that's horrible no matter how you feel about yourself.
> 
> i'm not saying it's okay to find yourself ugly because i think you're very beautiful but that still doesn't excuse your incessant board making.


no i was asking for an opinion on whether or not it's worth it to live and be ugly. 
Because it isnt


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

Being cruel to ugly people is horrible & immoral. Anyone who does it has no place in my life. Question answered.

On a much darker note, can you _please _stop making these threads? I see them all over PerC now, so much so it appears like you're clogging the site up with these awful, superficial questions. I understand you're insecure - Hell, I'm extremely insecure, but I implore you to stop. If you're so unconfident, you need a therapist, not a group of strangers over the internet. Making these threads won't do any wonders for your self esteem. Sadly, they won't make you friends either. I understand you must be upset with your physical appearance right now (as is every other human -- even the good looking ones) but this doesn't reflect on the surface, it only makes you seem like a superficial, annoying attention seeker. Please stop.
_
P.S -- It's ridiculous that you even insinuate being ugly makes life not worth living. There are more valuable things than being attractive, making friends & lovers (who only love you for how you look) and being 'popular.' Intelligent, creativity, kindness and the capability to live, love and enjoy life as it is, for instance. Now stop your self-deprecating, shallow comments. _


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Ehh no, you know why? Because I'm not an ignorant asshole. Some of the greatest pioneers in say what - the entire history of the fucking world have been well, not attractive per se. I don't even see how this matters?! I'm not even going to start about the definition of beauty. I've seems guys and girls sleep with (in my opinion) horrible creatures! They may find them attractive but I do not. What's the point of delving in to that snake pit of subjectivity?

Do I look like I want to sleep with every damn person who comes in my proximity? No. I pick a few who I find appealing enough to mate with and the rest of the people are just there to interact with. I don't see how someone's appearance would make me change my behaviour for the worst. 

Even from an evolutionist standpoint judging people on their looks in an attempt to assess their skill & usefulness to your survival seems inane.

If you're insecure about yourself take an assertiveness course or something. Your current mindset is very much warped.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

lunareclipzee said:


> no i was asking for an opinion on whether or not it's worth it to live and be ugly.
> *Because it isnt*


So, why ask for an opinion if you've already drawn a conclusion? You're likely so insecure that you're desperately hoping for more people to reassure you you're not ugly, but luckily I couldn't give less of a crap about your feelings. These topics serve no purpose; you can last about a post or two before starting to talk about yourself. So, do us all a favor and find another topic to talk about.

And in response to the original question, no, I'm not rude to ugly people, but I _*am*_ quite rude to idiots. :3


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, though only if I like them, and feel comfortable with them. Making hilariously rude comments is part of how I show love. I'm weird like that. Also, I know you're going through something that's pretty rough, but please stop calling ugly people "abominations." Some of my favorite people aren't A&F models, but they more than make up for it with their awesomeness. Patrice O'Neal wasn't a model. I'd gladly trade everyone who ever walked down a runway in their undies for a living just to have him say one of his legendary bits one more time.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

lol nope. 

I'm ugly myself, and even if I has handsome, I would treat people the same, as we're all essentially dead people walking around. Prejudice seems so..petty when you know your time is running out with every passing second.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

No.

Being rude to someone just because of what they look like is incredibly shallow, not to mention cruel. People who are that shallow and cruel I would never want to be friends with, no matter what they looked like.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

All of these threads that hit incessantly on the same topic remind me of @Happy hours x) Do you get some weird pleasure from discussing unattractiveness or are you trolling..? I mean, what gives, dude? What's with the obsession here?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

No. I'm actually mean to attractive people. 

Think your better then me! My friends didn't die face down in the muck on hill 365 for you to prance around like fairy. Sorry big lebowski flashback


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I can do it too @OMG WTF BRO


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> All of these threads that hit incessantly on the same topic remind me of @_Happy_ hours x)* Do you get some weird pleasure* from discussing unattractiveness or *are you trolling*..? I mean, what gives, dude? *What's with the obsession here*?


I have wondered the same things. This deluge of threads on this topic from this PerC member ... I'm finding it increasingly creepy.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't even know who Happy Hours is but uh...yeah.


----------

